# Single Sink To Double Sink



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure you can, just like a double bowl kitchen, use an end outlet and then tee for the water lines. Price, sorry not there, so I can't give you a price.


----------



## 39centstamp (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks. I really want a double sink but i was afraid of drywall being opened all the way to the basement.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Apr 23, 2007)

Home Depot carries plumbing kits to replace single drains with a double drain set up. Probably find them at most supply stores.

Gerry


----------



## mandy65 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Double Sink Vanity with Faucet integrated into Backsplash*

Hello,

I am an online distributor. They manufacture vanities available in many different sizes, finishes, colors, etc. One of the unique things they have come out with is integrating the faucet into the backsplash. With this, you don't have to mess with any plumbing in the wall. The supply lines connect at the bottom and you're all set.

Here are some pictures of what the vanities look like, both as a finished product and how the supply lines work.

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j50/alazaro951/P6-11-MG27.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j50/alazaro951/P6-11_1.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j50/alazaro951/P6-2-WH62D.jpg
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j50/alazaro951/P6-1_1.jpg

Amanda


----------

